# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles > [PvP] [Open-Source] Free wotlk 3.3.5 scripts working with EWT API

## scriptx

Hi guys  :Wink: 

I recently found EWT on the net, I also decided to start to work on.
All the scripts I do and I will do gonna be related to pvp.

Why EWT

Ewt allows you to create your own scripts and turn it in a rotation or not. Pqr doesnt.
Ewt is a secure environment and isnt detectable by most of the servers (even official), and even detected, it's actively fixed.
Ewt API provides a lot of stuffs that pqr doesnt, such as *RayCasting*, *Map Objects Access* and related api such as distances *check*, *los* etc..

Why my scripts?
My scripts are made with goals.

 *Optimization* : no fps are taken by my scripts *Scalability*: shared-api is provided to re-use useful generic functions *Readability*: code is made with <3 in a readable way, with comments and documentation

Changelogs
Check the readme of my project
I would enjoy Github Stars  :Wink: 

Download Latest : v1.8  https://github.com/Romain-P/Ewt-Scri...1.8/script.zip
Sources: GitHub - Romain-P/Ewt-Scripts: Wow wotlk scripts using ewt API
Documentation: Home * Romain-P/Ewt-Scripts Wiki * GitHub
Discord: *Romain#6243*


Quick Tutorial for Setup

 Make a folder called `script` in your world of warcraft folder Put all .lua files in this folder You must have the following path: `your_wow_folder/script/launcher.lua` Then select `Advanced Lua Unlock` in the EWT UI Finally enable it with the ewt-command `.loadfile script/launcher.lua`

Cheers

----------


## scriptx

*Added Swd Scatter, gouge, blind, hungering cold: automated*

----------


## scriptx

New features

 Added *Auto Dispel:*  automated dispel on party, see @configuration Added *Auto MD:*  automated mass dispel when someone got divine shield in the world map

It takes me time to implement new features now, but it gonna be faster later for other classes.
All my functions are scallable  :Wink:

----------


## scriptx

New features

 Added full documentation for shared-api Began priest documentation

----------


## scriptx

New features

 Fixed and extended shared-api Now possible to register events an easy way

----------


## dealerx

Doesn't work for me. If i try ".loadfile script/blablalblalba" (or something random) it says "Error:" and nothing after. If i put ".loadfile script/priest_disc.lua" it doesnt write anything on the screen (like "loaded, success" idk)... anyway, tested with blind/gouge and didnt do swd, he didnt even try to do that (like pqr) so definitely is not loaded/working. I attached the ewt in full active mode. Don't know if I'm missing something.

EDIT: Solved, working  :Wink:

----------


## scriptx

You should add me on discord, fix the problem here wouldnt be that easy
Everything works for me, I dont push on my master branch until everything work

Discord: mns#6243

----------


## dealerx

Very good project and good communication, it works  :Smile:  +++

----------


## scriptx

New features

 *Extended shared-api*: new function that aplies some callbacks at a defined % for a given spell list, check done on all players in the map *Swd casting controls* for priest e.g swd sheep (find a target around if the mage is out of range) *Fakecast overpower*: now impossible to get overpower on a cast by a scripter *Dps Rotation*: performs a dps rotation on the unit you want in order, holy fire, smite and mind blast if interrupted

+ now streaming  :Wink:  check the topic

----------


## scriptx

New features

 *Feign Death* Bypass: Auto re-target the hunter *Mirror Images* Bypass: Auto re-target the mage

----------


## Tocsin

Nice work man! will check out after I finish leveling my priest! almost there.

----------


## bynike

nice works, so there scripts seller is crying.

----------


## scriptx

Dont forget to like the project, that counts a lot for me  :Big Grin:

----------


## scriptx

Making a break, a friend is dead.. Taking some days for him, sorry

----------


## scriptx

Live coding right now, Twitch

----------


## scriptx

New features

 *Arena Auto Focus:* Auto focus arena1/arena2 depending of your target (works on 2s only) *Auto Intelligent Break:* stopcasting and cast a defined spell on reflect/grounding totem *Dot Rotation:* applies Shadow Word: Pain and Devouring Plague to the given unit (still looking at the duration of the dots) *Shared-Api Filters*: now possible to add some filters for some features (e.g health team must be upper a given %), read README for more details  :Wink:

----------


## scriptx

New features

 *Auto Enemy Dispel:* Dispels the given lists when found on the world map enemies *Auto Fakecast Interrupts*: fakecast kick when shadowstep is used, same for pummel when berzek stance used (soon when a war equips a shield)

----------


## scriptx

Now possible to donate  :Wink:  Streaming back soon!

----------


## scriptx

New feature!

 *Caster's Real Target*: can detect if someone is really casting on you (a caster can cast on its focus, arena1 etc.. not really their target). Can enable sound alert + visual alert

----------


## bynike

You're awesome :Cool:

----------


## scriptx

Built a new documention using github Wiki! It may help you better to understand my API

Link: Click Here

----------


## scriptx

Now continue the scripts  :Wink:  Stream ON: Twitch

----------


## scriptx

New feature!

 *Advanced Totem Tracker:* now possible to customize the totem tracker (which totems with priority, break with pet, spells, range, melee etc, see configuration)

----------


## scriptx

New features!

 *Fakecast shield bash:* when the warrior equips a shield, it fakecasts *Fakecast Cooldowns*: the player won't fakecast until the interrupts cds are available on the warrior

----------


## scriptx

New feature!

*Auto Rebuff:* auto rebuff a given buff list on any units, see configuration for customize

----------


## scriptx

Completed Priest Scripts, now finished 100%
You can still configure it as you wish in priest_script.lua

See first official release here: Release Useful Shared-API + Priest Scripts 100% * Romain-P/Ewt-Scripts * GitHub

----------


## scriptx

New release, a lot of bug fixed: https://github.com/Romain-P/Ewt-Scri...1.4/script.zip

----------


## scriptx

Released 1.5

 Improved Stealth Breaking (aoe is used now) More customizable configuration (black_list for stopcasting (see dispel/intelligent break) Some fixes
https://github.com/Romain-P/Ewt-Scri...1.5/script.zip

----------


## scriptx

New release!
 added dispel rotation macro fixed stopcasting bugs fixed totem killing order now automatically change ur facing direction to kill the totem link: Releases * Romain-P/Ewt-Scripts * GitHub

This release is a must if you want to continue to face warriors without be fucked my permanant stopcasting  :Wink:

----------


## JoyPink

Hey, looks really nice! i want to create something for DK based on your profiles, i try to contact you in discord.
Thanks for sharing this with us!  :Smile:

----------


## leonardo9095

Hey, I really like your script, better than pqr priest profiles.

I have a question, can I make a macro to heal a player by name? I mean instead of "/script Heal(party1)" something like "/script Heal(name)" (I tried that but didn't work) because in random bgs most of the time you can't move peope you want to heal to your group.

Also I see you are working on a ret profile, does that means you are going to make scripts for each class? what about other specs, are you going to make a shadow priest profile?

I wish I know how to code to help with this project, I saw a lua curse in udemy but I don't know if its worth it to buy it since I have almost 0 programing skills and I'm afraid I'll be lost.

Thank you for sharing this for free instead of charging like many do with pqr profiles.

(Sorry about the grammar, english is not my first language)

----------


## CrazyCo

/run Heal("Playername")

should work. Unit functions work with unit names as long said unit is in your raid/party.

If that doesnt work then you can use 

/run local pg=UnitGUID("target") TargetUnit("Playername") Heal("target") if UnitGUID("target")~=pg then TargetLastTarget() end

----------


## scriptx

Well, or simply use my unit holder. Simply do */script Heal(WorldObjects["player_name"])*

----------


## yedan

Hello.

I liked it.
Works, but wow freeze after the arena.
How it is correct to start a script?
I start ewt, then wow, then attach, then adwanced lua unlock, then a script already on the arena. 
I leave from the arena and the client freeze.
What do I do not so?

----------


## Luciferozzy

Hi 
I cant get the combat rotations to work.
I have created script folder in wow folder, and doing everything like u have said in the quick toturial. But nothing happens ingame.

----------


## bananabomb

may be u know way how to transfer my pqr profile to ewt scripts?

----------


## DragonfireEX402

Would modifying these scripts for other classes work as well?




> may be u know way how to transfer my pqr profile to ewt scripts?


Well, yes. There's a tutorial for it here, kind of. Convert PQR profiles to your own addon for rotations with ewt | EWT - Easy WoW Toolbox

----------


## DragonfireEX402

None of these scripts seem to work at all. Just putting that out there.

Also, it seems that this project is retired. No updates in months.

----------


## scriptx

New quick release  :Wink: 
- Fixed a crash when entering in arena

This bug appeared after an EWT release.
Dont hesitate to create issues on github if you meet any problem, I don't support that much OwnedCore.

New features incoming

----------


## Binzones

> New quick release 
> - Fixed a crash when entering in arena
> 
> This bug appeared after an EWT release.
> Dont hesitate to create issues on github if you meet any problem, I don't support that much OwnedCore.
> 
> New features incoming




Work lock aff rotation?

----------


## Binzones

Guys

What you need to do to work error.png

----------


## Fot0k

Looking for a lua developer who can code a Priest Rotation using this EWT API.

PVP/PVE Disc & Shadow.

Will pay for a decent script.

----------


## Erudite

Can help me with Rogue Scripts PvP 3.3.5
This work is amazing

----------


## buxenus

Could you reupload the EWP? It says the website is down.

----------


## Binzones

Work any rotarion in bfa for pve and pvp?

If paid script
how price?

----------

